# RainX your GoPro



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

I've noticed tons of Youtube videos that are all but ruined due to a water drop or two on the lens. It's unnatural how they stick to the lens exactly where you want to watch the action in the frame. Has anyone tried RainX on your lense? I wonder if it would cause lens flares or funky smearing effects.


----------



## MikeSLC (Mar 28, 2008)

It seems to work without negative effect.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

An outfitter I worked for rented gopro equipped helmets for an upcharge. We used rainX on the whole fleet before sending them out to prevent water droplets from ruining to much of the excitement. We never saw any damage to the housing from the rainx.


----------



## airepilot (Aug 28, 2014)

I have used Rain X on my Go Pro lenses for years. It works great !!!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

airepilot said:


> I have used Rain X on my Go Pro lenses for years. It works great !!!


How long does it last/how often do you have to reapply?


----------



## dsafarik (Nov 14, 2013)

In fact, the manual for my GoPro 3+ Silver recommends applying Rain-X to the camera housing lens.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Apparently there's a lot of folks on YouTube that are not reading their owners manuals.


----------



## Poedunk (Apr 19, 2015)

Ive used it. You still get water drops. I think it makes it worse they seem more clingy. The best thing to do is lick your lenses. Or wipe it ALL the time.


----------



## airepilot (Aug 28, 2014)

I apply Rain X to the lenses ( I run 2 cameras) the night before a run. I have never had to reapply it on the water.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

airepilot said:


> I apply Rain X to the lenses ( I run 2 cameras) the night before a run. I have never had to reapply it on the water.


No drops, no spots?


----------



## airepilot (Aug 28, 2014)

I very rarely notice drops/spots on the footage when using Rain X. Before I started to use Rain X, I have had many hours of footage that was ruined from droplets that hung onto the lenses and distorted the images beyond use.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

You can also do lemon juice.
Really. Don't know if it would hurt the lens coating, but some wit pointed out that lemon juice works as good as Rain X, so I tried it first on the shower door, and now use it on all my car glass. I like it better than Rain X first because it's cheaper, and second because it smells gooder.

Plus, you have the added advantage of a fruit for your beverages.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

If life gives you lemons. Squeeze them on your go-pro........ I like it.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

I read my owners manual which specified Rain-X and it seems to work better than NO Rain-X. Bought a new housing not long ago as the original one cracked when I dropped it and forgot to Rain-X it and got water beeds on the lens cover right before I went through the biggest rapid (Jaws of Death) on the Thompson in my Mini-Cat! DAMN IT!!!


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone in here rain-x their paddle/oar blades? I heard it really helps.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

helps what?


----------

